# Fort Pickens 5-18-2014



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

Went out to fort Pickens this morning (5:30) to see if any King Mackeral were biting, but did not have much luck. Fishing hard tails and Spanish mackerel on top with a float cork attached. Fishing Live shrimp on the bottom. Tide was not too bad. Very Little was biting the live shrimp on bottom except pins and crabs. A couple of Sharks were seen and caught, The water is still tea colored from all the ran we've had over the past several weeks.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Good report, thanks for sharing, at least ya got out there


----------



## V22mech (May 20, 2014)

*may 16 2014*

I went friday and caught several red snapper and a grouper. Pompano are still biting and so are the spanish. Did not see any sheepshead.


----------

